# Fox Racing Shox store?



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what's up with the fox racing shox apparel store? It's been closed for about a year. I've sent them an email inquiring what's going on so I'll update once I hear from them. 

Also I'm not talking about fox head store


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

Didn't realize they had a store but Fox apparel is available in umpteen other places like Amazon. Maybe Fox made a decision to stop operating their own store?


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm talking about this store and specifically FOX STORE and specifically Fox shox apparel and not Fox head apparel. I haven't been able to find Fox Shox apparel anywhere.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.
All information will be welcomed.


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

I have ordered from it within the last year, it will probably be back up soon.


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

From Fox,

We’re hoping that the apparel/parts store will be back up and running soon, but at this point we have no exact date. Keep checking back, it’ll be up soon.

So in other words no one knows!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Why would you pay to advertise a brand?


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

wmac said:


> Why would you pay to advertise a brand?


Ummm, aren't you doing that with any MTB related purchase? Or do you take the labels etc off everything you ride/wear? It's all brand advertising IMO.
Would Fox (or Rockshox for that matter) be anywhere without branding and the money they make from such advertising etc?


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

If my bike has stickers on the frame or fork or whatever, I don't make any effort to conceal the brand, but I'm not buyin clothing with big ass logos on them. If Fox gave me a shirt with my fork purchase, and I liked the product, I _might_ wear it.

Just never understood the reason why people would pay to advertise and create brand awareness.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

the original poster never said a thing about wanting to advertise for Fox. What's your statement even worth in this thread? you'd be better of assuming more positive things in life-perhaps he has had a reliable history with their clothing and feels comfortable buying their gear. I for one find a clothing company I like for a certain article of clothing and stick with them. so yeah, when I wear a shirt with logos I guess I am advertising the fact that I like it. Why not, someone else might like it too. what a simple way to communicate a taste in clothing. logos are pretty cool.

you've seriously been around here long enough-you should know a little more about refraining from making inane posts. this thread isn't about socio psychology.


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

Yah not really sure what the purpose of your post was. If you haven't noticed pretty much everything in the western world is branded. For clothing you must wear only non branded t shirts and jeans? Ripped all the badging from your car and bike? Every tool you own has black electrical tape over the name? 

There is nothing wrong with branding and like Ehigh said I've had really good luck with Fox products, I like the quality of them so that's why I make a choice to display their brand. If a product sucked then i would not endorse them. 

Wmac I'm sure you are smart enough to realize the MTB world is very brand orientated and relies heavily on advertising and product branding. 

But damn now I'm off on a tangent.... Anyways wmac thanks for your input, I'll keep doing what I'm doing and you keep doing what your doing, all is well!


----------

